# Droid 2 Global on AT&T need help !



## motoboy (Jun 3, 2012)

hi i need some help
i have D2G
system ver: 4.5.608
Android ver : 2.3.3
kernel : 2.6.32.9

how can i unlock band to use AT&T network???
i try some topic, but i't not working, so what should i do ???

THANKS


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

If you are already sim unlocked, then yes you can, but it involves flashing some sbf files, so there will be some risk involved.
There are a couple of alternate ways you could do this, one is covered at in this forum, labeled
http://rootzwiki.com...band-unlockers/
In your case, if you are already rooted, and want to preserve your setup, you could make your own nandroid backup (using droid 2 bootstrap recovery), and then follow the instructions in the above link. However, instead of restoring the Nandroid backup in that link, you would restore your own. I guess the older radio software has some glitches, but is the only way to get the phone on AT&T.
In order for this to work, you must flash either 2.4.29 or 2.4.330 sbf with rsdlite, in order to flash the radio band.
An alternate method would be to SBF twice, once with rsdlite, once with EzSbf.
The first sbf MUST be done with rsdlite, as that is the only way to flash the older radio. You can flash either the 2.4.29 or 2.4.330 sbf, as the radio is unlockable on both of them.
You could then sbf the .608 with EzSbf, found at
http://www.droidforu...-ezsbf-d2g.html
There is also a root script included on that method.
EzSbf doesn't flash the updated radio, so it leaves the older unlockable radio intact.
You would then need to bootstrap recovery, and flash the unlock zip file mentioned at the first link I posted.
You would also need to take precautions so that your phone doesn't take the OTA update to .629
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ojelola (Sep 7, 2012)

*My phone is now SIM unlocked and rooted, with System Version 4.5.629 and Android Version 2.3.4 (Gingerbread). I am looking for a band unlock method that does not require downgrading or bricking my phone in the process. Does such a method exist yet?*[background=rgb(51, 51, 51)] [/background]


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ojelola said:


> *My phone is now SIM unlocked and rooted, with System Version 4.5.629 and Android Version 2.3.4 (Gingerbread). I am looking for a band unlock method that does not require downgrading or bricking my phone in the process. Does such a method exist yet?*[background=rgb(51, 51, 51)] [/background]


Band unlock currently only works on the Froyo baseband (as far as I've read anywhere).


----------



## Ojelola (Sep 7, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> Band unlock currently only works on the Froyo baseband (as far as I've read anywhere).


Actually, so long as the radio portion is not updated beyond Froyo, band unlock works on Gingerbread.
I did it on my D2G, and had great success with it. The entire process is detailed here:
http://rootzwiki.com...th-android-234/

Thanks to BEH and Morlok8k for explaining what goes on through each step of the process!


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Ojelola said:


> Actually, so long as the radio portion is not updated beyond Froyo, band unlock works on Gingerbread.
> I did it on my D2G, and had great success with it. The entire process is detailed here:
> http://rootzwiki.com...th-android-234/
> 
> Thanks to BEH and Morlok8k for explaining what goes on through each step of the process!


I'm glad you got it working!

Now I just wish we could get a band unlock working for the DROID 4!


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Ojelola said:


> Actually, so long as the radio portion is not updated beyond Froyo, band unlock works on Gingerbread.
> I did it on my D2G, and had great success with it. The entire process is detailed here:
> http://rootzwiki.com...th-android-234/


Well, that's exactly what bikedude said.


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Actually, so long as the radio portion is not updated beyond Froyo, band unlock works on Gingerbread.


Baseband = radio software.


----------



## Ojelola (Sep 7, 2012)

Jabberwockish said:


> Baseband = radio software.


Duh! Yeah, I knew that. Just testing you. *LOL*
Okay, I blundered. I admit it. :-D


----------

